# Eyes opened today.



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

born: 10-1-2014

View attachment 180434


Sleepy photo's. This is them sleeping while I clean out their cage, which had been reasonably clean without much work on my part till the last few days. 

View attachment 180442


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

So many little floofy tails!


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahh! Adorable!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

These are the halfies, correct? Have you decided to keep the whole litter? They're cute little boogers! I'm excited to see their growth and personalitys!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah, their halfsies and yep we decided to keep the whole crew. Unless my oldest daughter is able to take a couple of the boys. She's in college and all that jazz, so it will depend on how settled down she gets. She won't be living on campus so that isn't an issue. 

We got the girls a dcn, with 4 baby girls that will 7 girls in there. Then we, if Beth doesnt take any, we shall have 8 boys. They are going to be in the girls old cage (parrot cage, the size of a single cn) till they are big enough to go into the large ferret cage we have or we decide as they get closer to full size that isnt' going to work and we need another dcn. The quality cage is this one http://qualitycage.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=944 but we have it coated black instead of white, I always think it's hard to see animals behind a white cage. 

Between my husband, myself and my 17 year old daughter the babies are almost only with Goose now when she's feeding them. So they are getting a whole lot of hands on. Hoping with all the attention that they will be really bonded to us. We've been making soy infant formula and offering that to help out Goose. Mostly just Goose loves that tho.  Goose will grab our fingers as soon as she realized we have it and lick em clean and look for the bowl she knows we have.

They are just starting to really wander about. They seem to be driving Goose crazy, she's constantly trying to keep them stacked where she thinks they should be. Her piles of substrate walls are not doing the greatest job of holding back her little horde any more.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Adorable! Mine just opened their eyes today! They sure do wander alot huh? They won't sit still unless they are alseep lol. It drives my momma crazy too. They kept crawling up different levels which annoyed her so she finally moved them all to the bottom of the cage where they hopefully will stay for a bit. lol

I wish I could keep all mine you are lucky. And will have your hands so full!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Aw this makes me wanna cry! Haha I'm jealous I want a wid rat.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish I had some babies too!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Once those eyes start going all heck breaks loose! XD your Goose seems like a better mama then our Darjeeling. She only cared if she wanted to clean them, otherwise they could be climbing the walls and she'd not pay them any mind.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

LOL, Goose seems just frantic trying to keep them a pile. They are going crazy now.

They are eating infant formula from our fingers, though it's pretty messy. Here are some pictures of them messy.

View attachment 180842
View attachment 180850


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

This makes me want babies again!! Next rat is going to be agouti *nods*


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

They are adorable!!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

They are simply adorable!!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

View attachment 181098


Goose gathered them up from all over the cage.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Aww what a good momma. Won't be long before they're too big for her to do that with lol!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Eeeeee!! Cuteness overload!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> Eeeeee!! Cuteness overload!


Absolutely agree!

Looks like poor momma Goose is already having a hard time keeping them all together. Look at her face


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Ya poor lady is getting worn out. On the good side, she seems more than happy for us to come scoop some up now. Prior to today if she saw you grab one she'd run over and take it out of your hand and put it back where they belong! Now, she just sniffs em and walks away, like what a relief to get some help with these monsters. 

She still doesn't allow anyone going up the ramps onto new levels. Anyone caught is literally thrown with gusto back into the bottom. There will be no climbing ramps, no climbing bars, no wandering of other shelves. I think she may be a little ocd about keeping them grouped in one corner of the bottom of the cage. I think this upcoming week is where she may loose the battle.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep, Lilly did the same only she had three which was a bit more manageable!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha! Cute man, wish I could see her in action


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Sad, but interesting news. We finally met Nuts McNinja. (my husband named mr unknown wild rat who knocked up Goose-because well ya he was male and we never saw him and couldn't trap him)

When my husband came home, in he came through the front door I'm guessing he was trying to still get to the girls. Very lethargic, dragging his back legs. I think maybe poisoned, or dying from something. Most likely poisoned though, this is a rental that we moved into years ago, however there was tons and tons of poison under the house when we moved in. The neighbors said there was a pretty bad infestation cause the people that lived here before us were pretty bad (-breeding pitbulls for fighting and dealing meth). The landlord poisoned and bombed the heck out of the place, cause it was full of fleas. We had to wait a month before moving into it. We had him pts. I had live traps set up all over the place hoping to catch him and release somewhere far away from here. We didn't expect this. 

This is the first time we ever saw him. He was HUGE. I mean we have girls and it's been a long time since I have had boy rats, but dang if he didn't seem just huge. The traps I had were probably way too small, no wonder I wasn't having any luck.

It looks like all the babies took after him, they have the agouti fur with the white underbelly. He was really beautiful, even in such a sad state. 

May Nutz McNinja's legacy live on.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh that is so sad his legacy will live on through his babies left behind and Goose is a good momma. Poor boy. Sorry the rat traps didn't work but at least you put him out of further suffering.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

D: Oh no how sad, you did a very kind thing for him, though, and now you're taking care of his babies  Wish I could see Goose trying to keep all of those wiggly babies together!


----------

